# Question about flavors mixing in a humidor



## Bullcrap05 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I had a quick question about flavors mixing. I have a 120 count humidor and want to get many samples to try out. How would you store those? I mean, I heard and read people say not to let them touch each other or something like that. Would you just buy more cedar seperaters? Can you let the same brand touch even though they are different series of cigars?

Thanks


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Through regular sifting through these forums, I've come to the conclusion that cigars generally WON'T fuse together for long, LONG periods of time. This doesn't seem to apply, however, to flavor infused cigars. I'd keep those in an entirely separate humidor if you have any.

Even if you look through the Cigar Pictures forum you'll lots of people with huge selections of cigars that are all touching each other.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

keep them in the cellophane if you are worried about it. Whatever you do, do not put an ACID flavor infused cigar in your humidor, or any infused for that matter. I have an Acid cigar box that is a couple years old and it still smells just as strong as a fresh box. Even my accessories that I keep in that box smell like an Acid cigar.


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

It's usually not a problem with non-infused cigars. I'm a little paranoid however, so I use the cedar covers that come with many cigar box purchases to separate different brands/blends of cigars. If those are not available, you can flatten/cut the cellophane to create dividers. You can also use clean (scentless) white construction paper. I will generally humidify the paper/cardboard before using it to separate cigars. The last resort, when makeshift dividers will not do, is to leave some of the cigars in cellophane and use them as separators. I don't like to do this unless I have to as I find that cigars out of their cello will mature far more quickly.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm in the minority here. They will exchange flavors whether they are touching or not. It may not be enough for the average palate to notice but I wouldn't be storing any heavy strong Nicaraguans with my CCs. Put a corn chip in your humidor for a couple of weeks and then eat it. Exact same thing is happening to your cigars of differing strengths and flavors.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

scrunchie said:


> I'm in the minority here. They will exchange flavors whether they are touching or not. It may not be enough for the average palate to notice but I wouldn't be storing any heavy strong Nicaraguans with my CCs. Put a corn chip in your humidor for a couple of weeks and then eat it. Exact same thing is happening to your cigars of differing strengths and flavors.


Hm. Now you've gone ahead and planted seeds of doubt in everyones' minds! I don't have any CCs at the moment, so all my NCs are in the same humidory. I do separate by light/mild and fuller smokes, though. So Connecticuts are with Connecticuts, Maduros are with maduros, and so on.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Been dealing with this discussion for quite awhile and have stored cigars for 40 years. So far I have not ever had any issue of cigars marrying to any degree that they will change the flavor of its' neighbor cigar. As has been said DO NOT store flavored cigars with your regular stock. I have cello and non cello sitting on top of each other and my Padillas, Fuentes, 5 Vegas, Alec Bradley, Triple Maduro, etc etc all taste like they are supposed to. Pretty much of an urban legend unless the cigars are having some kind of relations with each other or have been spending decades sitting next top of one another.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Pretty much of an urban legend unless the cigars are having some kind of relations with each other or have been spending decades sitting next top of one another.


I respect your 40 years of cigar experience and your excellent advice on this forum but this is no urban legend. I have experienced flavor exchanges first hand and I trust my own experiences. If you're unwilling to do the corn chip test take any light and dry food item (crouton, big bread crumb, etc.) and place in a humidor with cigars for a week or two and then eat it. Like I said, probably not enough to matter to most palates but enough to notice in some milder sticks. I can guarantee you that a dainty CC San Cristobal El Principe placed in a humi full of beefy Graycliff Double Expressos will not be the same mild little beauty after a few months.

Again, no disrespect intended, but I'm certain about this. Lack of personally observed evidence does not mean lack of existence.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

scrunchie said:


> I respect your 40 years of cigar experience and your excellent advice on this forum but this is no urban legend. I have experienced flavor exchanges first hand and I trust my own experiences. If you're unwilling to do the corn chip test take any light and dry food item (crouton, big bread crumb, etc.) and place in a humidor with cigars for a week or two and then eat it. Like I said, probably not enough to matter to most palates but enough to notice in some milder sticks. I can guarantee you that a dainty CC San Cristobal El Principe placed in a humi full of beefy Graycliff Double Expressos will not be the same mild little beauty after a few months.
> 
> Again, no disrespect intended, but I'm certain about this. Lack of personally observed evidence does not mean lack of existence.


So as far as NCs are concerned, would you recommend different humis for mild and full cigars? Or does this apply mainly to the more sensitive CCs?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It takes years for cigar flavors to marry. As previously stated, do not store infused cigars with your regulars and you will be fine.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not that particularly paranoid about my smokes. Infused definitely gets stored outside of any of my humidor. That's as far as I would take it. I got too many smokes to try and not enough humidors, so I don't worry about small stuff.

If you like the particular smoke a lot, you might want to consider isolating it from the others.


----------



## Bullcrap05 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for all the answers guys....


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

"mixing flavors" is an urban legend, unless you're talking about very long-term aging (like decades I'd guess). As others have said, though, keep flavored or infused cigars in a separate container altogether, as those will mess things up. And of course, never put a half-smoked cigar back in your humi


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

Last time. This is not an urban legend. If most of your cigars are similar in strength and flavor, or if you store your sticks in their closed boxes in your humi, no biggie. I don't think that the flavor exchange is significant when stored in closed boxes. However, if you want to store loose big beefy oscuros with mild, subtle light smokes it might be easier to just put them all in a blender and smoke the result in a pipe. Again, no disrespect intended but I know what I'm talking about. My personal experience leaves no room for doubt in my small mind. 

Put a box of loose Padron 1926 maduros in a humi with a box of loose Trinidad Cubans for a year and both will suffer. They'll all still be fantastic cigars but what many of us appreciate and are willing to pay a premium for are those subtle flavors and differences that separate Bolis from Partys and Padrons from Opus. Just my opinion, as always. Feel free to disagree. I will continue to carefully store my sticks separately for maximum eventual enjoyment. Happy Holidays all.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Scrunchie, you clearly implied that the corn chip picked up flavors from the cigars after a week in the humidor, but I still wonder: did the corn chip taste better?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

scrunchie said:


> Lack of personally observed evidence does not mean lack of existence.


You have a way with words!

From a language standpoint, that was actually quite elegant.

Cigary has valid points, and so do you.

I personally feel that cigars can "marry". Obviously flavored cigars will affect your stock. But for regular cigars, this marriage is subtle and time related.

If you are storing cigars together for a REAL LONG TIME (that's the key here), there MIGHT (or might not) be subtle differences in flavor profile. I too have experienced this. Some cigars "bleed" oils when they age. Some El Rey del Mundos are like this. Partagas Blacks and Sancho Panzas are like this. The marriage process has to do with oils. It is quite conceivable that these oils will permeate other tobaccos and interact with them. That is not far fetched and I have experienced this. The question is then: "What is the nature of this interaction?" 
Do I believe this interaction enough to change the essential character of the affected cigars? NO. But it might be enough to cause SUBTLE taste differences. Will these SUBTLE differences matter to the smoker? I don't know. But I can say that there is the possibility and reality of flavors interacting. The DEGREE to which it happens may vary and might not be noticeable enough to the smoker. He also might not care.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

emk said:


> did the corn chip taste better?


Probably. Humidor time not only improves cigar flavors, but whatever else is put inside of it.

I see you just had a LTC churchill. Horrible smokes, are they not? :wink:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Let me clarify my last post. 

The argument here is not of existence, but of effect. Even Cigary concedes in his post that it can happen.

The issue is EFFECT. The marriage may or may not produce subtle flavor changes. 

Even if there are subtle changes in flavor, the smoker might pick up on it or might not.

I hope that was more succinct. :smile:


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

emk said:


> Scrunchie, you clearly implied that the corn chip picked up flavors from the cigars after a week in the humidor, but I still wonder: did the corn chip taste better?


Better than what? Better than before it was placed in the humi? Definitely not. Better than a 5 Vegas A? Definitely, yes.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

A couple of jokes and comments lead me to remark on what we know but is not mentioned in this thread: With everything that goes on with us overall and even just in the moments before smoking, it is hard to be definitive about subtleties.
I've been asked about liking LTC Churchills. They were my favorite cigars; I still like them a lot; however, now sometimes I am just as happy with a Casa de Garcia, a bundle cigar. I don't know why.
I used to like 5 Vegas A; I don't now.
If these two were next to each other in a humidor for a couple of years, one might think that the marrying of the flavors of both, diminished both, but it is the smoker's changes that might matter more than changes of the cigars. E.g., yesterday, I ate baked, crunchy cheese-doodles for the first time(I don't know the name of the brand). What a great discovery! Wonderful, right out of the bag; but it ruined the enjoyment of the cigar I was smoking after... .....Christmas I want to smoke a Ramon Allones, a real one, if I can get hold of one...they deliver enough strong flavor to negate any remnant of fruitcake, etc. Happy Holidays.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

emk said:


> 1. .... it is hard to be definitive about subtleties.
> 2. ....but it is the smoker's changes that might matter more than changes of the cigars.
> 3. .... yesterday, I ate baked, crunchy cheese-doodles for the first time(I don't know the name of the brand). What a great discovery! Wonderful, right out of the bag; but it ruined the enjoyment of the cigar I was smoking after


1. Maybe, or maybe not. If you have been smoking the same cigar for years (assuming that you have allowed for aging, cigar consistency, etc.), it might very well be EASY to detect changes. For instance, the LTC you just smoked was at one point my favorite cigar. Then it changed. I could not put my finger on it, but I KNEW something was different about the blend. I called Luis. He confirmed that, indeed, he did change the blend. :mad2:
Ah, the memories....

2. The exchange was about whether or not the changes matter much to the smoker. I think that was at the core of the disagreement. For some of our posters, it CLEARLY matters. For some, it may not. Your observation is does not detract from the argument that changes do or do not matter-- you are just simply adding another argument to it.

3. This served as an illustration to your argument (#2).

Now the test is to see if the baked cheese doodles would age well in your humidor. Would the cheese doodles pick up the flavor of the cigars that it is resting near? :smile:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> Let me clarify my last post.
> 
> The argument here is not of existence, but of effect.* Even Cigary concedes in his post that it can happen. I'm pretty sure I did point that out but sometimes things get lost in translation or when others have opinions that do not reflect anothers. 40 years of smoking cigars has told me that you'd have to have such an advanced palate to pick out the nuances of two cigars laying side by side for a year or two to get that "marrying effect" and I've had just about every cigar there is that has laid side by side with another except infused cigars.*
> 
> ...





jedipastor said:


> "mixing flavors" is an urban legend, unless you're talking about very long-term aging (like decades I'd guess). As others have said, though, keep flavored or infused cigars in a separate container altogether, as those will mess things up. And of course, never put a half-smoked cigar back in your humi


*Exactly and most smokers palates are not that advanced just like most people who enjoy wines are not able to distinguish wines that are basically the same like a Sangiovese compared to a wine from another part of the Tuscany Valley ( I've gotta feeling I'll hear about this too as if somebody walked by an open wine bottle and farted they will be able to discern a somewhat 'earthy' taste to that wine )*



scrunchie said:


> Last time. This is not an urban legend. If most of your cigars are similar in strength and flavor, or if you store your sticks in their closed boxes in your humi, no biggie. I don't think that the flavor exchange is significant when stored in closed boxes. However, if you want to store loose big beefy oscuros with mild, subtle light smokes it might be easier to just put them all in a blender and smoke the result in a pipe. Again, no disrespect intended but I know what I'm talking about. My personal experience leaves no room for doubt in my small mind.
> 
> *Well...as George Costanza always said..."it's not a lie if you believe it" lol. If you have a sense of taste that is that refined who am I to say that you can't taste the difference?*
> 
> Put a box of loose Padron 1926 maduros in a humi with a box of loose Trinidad Cubans for a year and both will suffer. They'll all still be fantastic cigars but what many of us appreciate and are willing to pay a premium for are those subtle flavors and differences that separate Bolis from Partys and Padrons from Opus. Just my opinion, as always. Feel free to disagree. I will continue to carefully store my sticks separately for maximum eventual enjoyment. Happy Holidays all.


*I've actually put Opus X cigars next to Cohiba Esplendidos for over a year..*
*I've actually put Padron 26's next to RP Edge Maduros for over a year with no adverse effects as well. I realize that there are those 'purists' what do not want to have one part of their stock touching anything else except what they have in there by itself. I get that...I've done it myself until I realized that whatever difference there was ( or might have been ) was so negligible it didn't even matter. The real test is a double blind test so that your sub concious isn't even aware what is going on and you'd sit down and have somebody reach into your own humidor and test you on it...I'd bet the ranch you wouldn't know the difference because I've done this with others...and the moral of that story was they were pissed because they were shown that even their own taste and prejudice will make them doubt their own choice. At the end of the day you're the only one who needs to be right about this...your taste with your cigar. I've actually seen people smoke a cigar they have smoked for years and once the band was taken off had no clue what they were smoking.:shock:*


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Gary,

I was not detracting from what you were saying.

I was just clarifying what was being said... some people did not understand.

You all were arguing not about the existence of marriage-- you both agreed that it existed (although you did so implicitly while he did explicitly). You were arguing whether or not the *effects are even noticeable and even if they are noticeable, do they matter?

*It is your contention that it is not noticeable, at least to MOST smokers. You gave your reasons for it (most smoker's palates not being advanced enough was the primary reason). Most implies "not all", meaning that there are at least SOME people who can detect the difference. I agree. Also Gary, according to your statement, you imply yourself to be among the "some" (and I am sure you are-- a compliment). So then indeed, IT IS NOTICEABLE, at least, for some people. I would like to include myself in the "some".

So we have established that it is noticeable (for some people). You wrote
"*I've actually seen people smoke a cigar they have smoked for years and once the band was taken off had no clue what they were smoking."
*
That could just mean that their palates were not sophisticated enough. They probably would not be among the "some". And yes Gary, that is mind-boggling. 

The question, then, is whether or not these changes MATTER. It is your contention, Gary, that it really does not. It was the other poster's contention that it does. That is the CORE issue here.

That is something that cannot be settled so much by reason. It is indeed personal taste, as you pointed out Gary.


----------



## scrunchie (Jul 24, 2008)

I think BKDW has hit it on the head. It's about "how much" flavor is exchanged not "if" it happens and whether or not it matters. To me it does.

The new thread "Are my sticks ruined?" pretty much proves the point. Everyone seems to agree that the stench from a half-smoked stick will infect all the smokes in a humidor in a short time. The same thing happens (on a less-intense but still noticeable level) when a Sancho Panza Double Maduro sleeps with a Quai D'orsay. I'm not worried about about the minor effect a Padron 2000 natural has on a Fuente Curly head it's stored with but I don't want the bait in the same cooler with the catch any more than I want my Nicaraguan maduros with my ISOMs.

This forum is full of debates about optimum humidity and temperature levels and the perfect aging times for different sticks and other minor points about how we store our cigars. I don't understand going to great lengths to achieve perfect storage conditions to store and age one's favorite smokes and then not worry about flavor marriage. Not trying to tell anyone they're wrong just that it matters to me. I enjoy the exchange of info here and appreciate all the sharing of knowledge.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

re #21 Manny, I took a while to "digest" your comments. Sorry, but I won't experiment w/ the cheese doodles, though I do think you are wise about this cigar hobby overall.
Another ? that we may entertain, is what we detect subconsciously. E.g., I have not purchased some cigars that "I like a lot", though it's time to add more, and I did not make a conscious decision to remove them from my rotation. E.g., LTC churchill which I did not know to be a bit different than years back consciously, but sub....? 
Since we mentioned cigars of Luiz, I think the 15th Anni. after a few months in humi. offers a lot of dynamic flavor, especially for a mild cigar.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

scrunchie said:


> I think BKDW has hit it on the head.
> 
> *Thanks :smile:*
> 
> ...


:smile:


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

emk said:


> re #21 Manny, I took a while to "digest" your comments. Sorry, but I won't experiment w/ the cheese doodles, though I do think you are wise about this cigar hobby overall.
> Another ? that we may entertain, is what we detect subconsciously. E.g., I have not purchased some cigars that "I like a lot", though it's time to add more, and I did not make a conscious decision to remove them from my rotation. E.g., LTC churchill which I did not know to be a bit different than years back consciously, but sub....?
> Since we mentioned cigars of Luiz, I think the 15th Anni. after a few months in humi. offers a lot of dynamic flavor, especially for a mild cigar.


Aww... I was eagerly awaiting the cheese doodle results.

As for conscious decisions vs. unconscious decisions, that is interesting. If people know things are happening subconsciously but don't express it consciously, then that could only strengthen the argument that flavor changes due to marriage can be detected. You would then have a larger group of people (among the "most" that we talked about) who DO know that there were changes due to marriage but simply did not consciously act on it or express it. Interesting....

The 15ths are excellent-- no wait sorry, they are bad. They are HORRIBLE cigars wink. Repeat after me: Luis Sanchez makes TERRIBLE DOG ROCKET STINK SMOKES!!!

There.


----------



## sdwright519 (Jun 1, 2016)

I just stumbled upon this 6 year old thread, and I think it needs to be reopened. 

Some validity needs to be infused into this topic. The corn chip test is simply not sufficient. Do corn chips absorb moisture at the same rate as tobacco? Who knows. The last time I trusted 40 years of experience, my ac unit was draining water all over the roof of my bedroom. I have an idea that can put this topic to rest:

A blind taste test in a controlled environment. I do not have the money or time to invest into my proposed experiment; however, if anyone here has the means and the drive to carry out this experiment, please do. 

Materials needed:
-6 identical properly seasoned humidors with identical humidification devices.
-125 mild cigars of same type/brand
-125 strong cigars of same type/brand
-125 strong cigars(different brand than the other strong cigars)
-all cigars should preferably be a similar shape and size. Any cigars that appear defective should not be used.
-A closed off smoking area with no interfering scents or visual distractions. A plain white room is preferable. 

Directions:
Divide the cigars into humidors as follows--
#1. 50 cigars all mild
#2. 50 cigars all strong brand A
#3. 50 cigars all strong brand B
#4. 25 mild/25 strong brand A
#5. 25 strong brand A/25 brand B
#6. 25 mild/ 25 strong brand B
Also have a third party label cigars with a numbered identification system.

Test process:
Pick two friends to participate in blind testing. Every 6 months, over a 9 day period, try one cigar from each Humidor, limit one per day. Have a 3rd party select your cigar. Also for each test period remove 3 cigars each from humidors 1, 2, & 3 to keep the count even between humidors. Carefully record your observations with the according id number and make a prediction on which humidor you believe it is coming from or if you can't tell. You should probably get about 3 years of testing before the cigar storage gets low enough to rely on the data. Report findings back to this forum. Thanks to whoever carries out this inevitably enjoyable experiment.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Have had cigars for in humidors for 23 years, I store them w/o the cellophane generally, except for sealed and select aging boxes that I do keep w/ the cellophane on, I am pretty meticulous about my temp and RH, and in my experience stored either way they are have been just fine all the while.

As has been mentioned under no circumstances should you co-habitate infused sticks with the others.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Have had cigars for in humidors for 23 years, I store them w/o the cellophane generally, except for sealed and select aging boxes that I do keep w/ the cellophane on, I am pretty meticulous about my temp and RH, and in my experience stored either way they are have been just fine all the while.
> 
> As has been mentioned under no circumstances should you co-habitate infused sticks with the others.
> 
> Enjoy!


Unless you buy the infused stick a drink first? Lol
I used to think this was a rule of thumb as well, until I went to a B&M when I was visiting Chicago. They had their infused in their main humi, granted it was a rather large walk-in. But I always thought like you so I asked them at the counter. They said generally if the walk-in is big enough there's enough space that you don't have to worry about cross infusing.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I don't have decades of experience like some of you, but from my perspective, the possibility of flavors marrying over long periods of time is of little consequence in comparison to factors such as RH, environmental factors when smoking, how many you smoke/how long it's been since you've smoked last, psychological factors. Fretting about it seems about as reasonable as eating a steak at a restaurant and accusing the brand of grill used to cook it as the reason you enjoyed this one less than the one you had a month ago under different environmental and psychological circumstances.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Hmmm.... I will check my B&M.
However, I am not fortunate enough to afford a large walk in... lol.
Couple humidors and several coolidors is what I have cooking these days.
I would never mix them myself regardless, just me.
Thanks for sharing though, interesting input.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There are a few problems with ever accurately determining to what extent cigar flavors might marry.


Many (most?) cigars are going to change all on their own as they age. So in the amount of time it is presumed to take for any cross-marrying of flavors, the cigars are likely changing regardless of exposure to others.
Relevant to #1, the different leaves within a single cigar are presumed to marry over time. While this may be an indication that the proximity of other cigars can likewise have an effect, that would seem less likely to be as notable, or noticeable, as the melding of tightly packed filler leaves with each other.
The tester's own reception to the cigars may well change over time, not to mention varying everyday conditions of one's palate. Heck, the same cigar can taste different to me from one day to the next depending on my what I've eaten or been drinking, time of day, weather, or even just the mood I'm in.
Taste tests are entirely subjective.

Bottom line: There really can be no way to say positively that changes to cigars over time are attributable to their bunk mates when stored together, rather than to their own individual natural aging process.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

It takes a very long time,20+ years for cigars to 'marry'. I have all my cigars loose in night end table humidors. Aside from the top shelf
the rest are like one big bundle of cigars. They been like this for over 9 years now. 

Marrying,hell they even aren't dating yet. The oils would all have to come to the outer wrapper for this to start to occur. That would be plume. 

I have yet to smoke an Upmann that tastes like a Cohiba or a Partagas that tastes like a R.Gonzalez or Monte that tastes like a Bolivar. etc etc etc

If i'm still around n 10 years i'll revisit this thread and give an update


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

avitti said:


> If i'm still around n 10 years i'll revisit this thread and give an update


I'm holding you to this lol


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, if they do exchange flavors you can always swap the bands. LOL

(Sorry. Inside joke for you late-nighter fans of "The Placebo Effect")


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Well, if they do exchange flavors you can always swap the bands. LOL


As soon as a slap @Rondo around you're next on my list. .lol

Everytime I think about it , I get perturbed all over again.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> As soon as a slap @*Rondo* around you're next on my list. .lol
> 
> Everytime I think about it , I get perturbed all over again.


Perturbed? Nah, the entertainment value was off the charts.

Nice word, BTW. That on your "word of the day" calendar?


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Well, if they do exchange flavors you can always swap the bands. LOL
> 
> (Sorry. Inside joke for you late-nighter fans of "The Placebo Effect")


I'd gladly send that guy all my dog rockets. I'll just put some AF and Patel bands on them, I'm sure he'll love em! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Word of the week. Don't want to strain my brain muscle n stuff.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Calendar? I think you misspelled toilet paper.


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

jswaykos said:


> Through regular sifting through these forums, I've come to the conclusion that cigars generally WON'T fuse together for long, LONG periods of time. This doesn't seem to apply, however, to flavor infused cigars. I'd keep those in an entirely separate humidor if you have any.
> 
> Even if you look through the Cigar Pictures forum you'll lots of people with huge selections of cigars that are all touching each other.


Amen! As long as they are not infused they all get to mingle in the same humi! :vs_cool:


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Grey Goose said:


> Have had cigars for in humidors for 23 years, I store them w/o the cellophane generally, except for sealed and select aging boxes that I do keep w/ the cellophane on, I am pretty meticulous about my temp and RH, and in my experience stored either way they are have been just fine all the while.
> 
> As has been mentioned under no circumstances should you co-habitate infused sticks with the others.
> 
> Enjoy!


Especially Javas.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

